

World population likely to hit 11B by 2100 - sgy
http://www.washington.edu/news/2014/09/18/world-population-to-keep-growing-this-century-hit-11-billion-by-2100/

======
alexyes
Unless growth slows down for lack of natural resources.

~~~
lutusp
Interesting you should mention that -- I have been working on that topic:

[http://arachnoid.com/peak_people](http://arachnoid.com/peak_people)

~~~
alexyes
Interesting. Most people claim both that we will run out of natural resources
and that population will grow indefinitely, which is impossible. Cool paper

~~~
lutusp
> Most people claim both that we will run out of natural resources and that
> population will grow indefinitely, which is impossible.

Yes, or in any case, self-contradicting.

> Cool paper

Thanks!

------
lutusp
I have recently created a mathematical treatment of this topic, one that takes
non-renewable resources into account:

[http://arachnoid.com/peak_people](http://arachnoid.com/peak_people)

